# Newbie Pontooner questions



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

My awesome wife bought me a pontoon for our upcoming 10th anniversary. I had shopped around a little and liked the Classic Accessories Rouge, but found what looked to be an identical boat at costco, only they call it an X9 Outfitter. It's listed online for $399, but she found one in-store at the Murray location for $299. The Classic Accessories version sells at Cabela's for $499. So she's doubly awesome.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...ang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC11005-Cat41614&topnav=
I borrowed an electric motor, along with battery, from my uncle-in-law, so I plan on starting out with the motor attached. I know that I'm going to need to register it.

So, all that aside, I'm excited about my new boat, but also a bit nervous. I just want to make sure I take all the correct safety precautions and have all the equipment I'll need to have a good day of fishing. Here's what I'm planning to have aboard:

Life jacket

Oars

Sound Horn

Trolling motor

Battery (not sure of the size but it looks like size 24 or 27)

Small cooler

Fishing gear (hopefully it will all stow in the pouches on the pontoon)

2-3 poles

Net

Fish finder*

Pole holders

230lbs of me

Does it sound like I've got the basics covered? Do I need additional safety gear to be legal and/or safe? I don't have waders, do I need them?

The boat is rated for up to 400lbs.

One of my great concerns is things getting cumbersome and possibly loosing gear over the side while I'm trying to land and then unhook a fish (if I should get so lucky as to actually catch a fish). Do any of you tether your poles or other gear to the boat somehow? I can just really see me getting focused on a fish only to turn around and realize my pole is gone. Do you have an easy enough time tying line, keeping track of stray hooks, etc. or can it get frustrating keeping everything organized.

I plan to use the boat for lake fishing, from some of the smaller lakes to Utah Lake, Strawberry, Deer Creek, etc. I haven't started fly fishing (yet) and I want to do some trolling on this thing.

*I have a Hummingbird portable fish finder that runs on 8 AAs. I'm pretty sure I can take it off the base that holds the batteries and buy a cord to hook it up to the marine battery. I then plan to mount the transducer to the electric motor.

Any other safe and fun boating tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I’d suggest you get some kind of waders. Waist-high are just fine. You’re feet will get wet launching, and if you kick at all with fins, your butt will get wet. And I’d certainly recommend fins. For smaller waters, don’t even mess with the motor, or even oars on some smallish lakes/ponds. Fins will kick you wherever you want with little effort. And for smaller waters, a couple cans of beverage or water bottles and some snacks fits just fine in the pockets so you don’t really need a cooler. In all reality, it is REALLY hard to get something out of the back platform while you’re on the water. Try doing it in the driveway, and then figure that the boat will tip and move quite a bit on the water and you’ll see what I mean. When I go, I put only what I’ll need for about 2 hours on my toon. I don’t get that far from shore so if there is something I really need, I can fish my way back to the car for it. I guess what I’m saying – don’t over-gear it. On the big waters, you won’t want to get too far from shore anyway. Big waves/white-caps can come up pretty fast on Strawberry or Utah Lake and you don’t want to be a half-mile out there if that happens. As for tethering the rods – I’ve never felt that necessary. I have a rod holder on my frame that’ll hold one extra rod, and there are enough Velcro loops or whatever that it’s never been an issue. Tethers will get more in the way than they will help. I’ve never had an issue with dropping rods or anything.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I just got one of the toons at costco last week. Took it out on the lake over the weekend. It was great. I payed $269 not sure which model you got. I ended up with the wilderness all made at the same place.

+1 one on the waders. 
+1 on some fins. Even if you don't want to ware them you should have them anyway just incase you loose an ore, pluse it helps if you want to move or change postions while casting.

I'm looking at putting a troller on mine for some areas I like to fish. Just make sure everything clears once its on. You don't want to turn and have the prop cut your toon.
Reaching to the back is not to easy but you should be able to.
I spent some time rigging up some pole holders and setting my finder up. I will most like change a few things and add another pole holder.
PVC works great for that. 
+++1 for the life jacket. You just never know.

Here are a few pics of the started modifications.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I wasn't planning on using waders and fins, but it seems like those who know prefer it. Same with mounting the motor to pull you backwards. Wasn't how I pictured it, but seems like the preference for most people.

So, I'm putting it together and find that both valve covers are broken. Is that a critical part of the valve, or should I avoid even testing it out without them? I plan to contact the manufacturer and see if they'll send me new ones, hopefully without much trouble. Is this the kind of part that is available in stores or online?


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

What do you mean when you say both covers are broken?


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

cklspencer said:


> What do you mean when you say both covers are broken?


The pontoon valves have a plastic cover that is twisted in place after the pontoon is inflated. Under the cover is the valve "button" that is in the closed position when filling the pontoon. I can take a picture if needed.

I am just now putting it together and stopped when I found the broken valve covers. I haven't fully inflated the pontoons to see if they will hold air.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on the new pontoon. I got one of the el-cheapo's at sams club last year on clearance. It has worked well for me so far. You will definalet want the fins. I very rarely use the oars unless I want to cover alot of ground. I usually just lightly kick my feet in the water & it works great. I think it will work without the valve covers, but I would definately get them replaced (especially if its new) I think they just protect the valve from getting pushed i while out on the water


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

It should work with out the covers as long as the valve is not leaking. I would just put some tape over it to keep dirt and stuff from getting in once you fill it with air and until you get the new covers. There should be a number or some info in your manual to get replacements. I asked the company for some other info today so it would be a little easier at the DMV so I can put a motor on. I had a response within a few hours.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

I called the service number for Worldwide Sourcing, LTD, the "maker" of the boat I bought from Costco and it connected me to a Classic Accessories rep. The woman on the phone was very nice and informed me that they had a bad batch of caps and that they would get some sent out to me. The woman who processes that was at lunch and would be back shortly, or so I was told. So I'll call back in 30 min or so and see what happens.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh yeah, and I've got the boat together and it seems great. I can see that my feel will be in the water a lot, and I can also tell after sitting on it that it'll probably be easier to make small maneuvers with flippers, rather than messing with the oars. Plus, I can continue to use my hands for fishing while moving around with flippers.

Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey congrats on the new pontoon you will love it i have 2 of them and really enjoy them alot and yes a big +2 on the waders when i first started to use them i didnt use waders and i got so wet it was very uncomfortable after a short time although i cant say much about the fins as i havnt yet used any with the boat i am in the market for some that fit my waders the ones i have wont fit with the wading shoes on im just not to sure where to look for some yet


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

PVC makes good rod holders and sonar tranducer holder on the cheap.

Fins are all I use unless I need to get to shore qiuck because the wind is blowing the bad way, then the oars come in handy.

One other thing I use is a fish basket insted of a stringer. Stringers are prone to tangle. Get one of thoses water nooddles that kisd use in the pool cut it to size and zip tie it around the top of a metal fish basket. Then teather it to you toon. Your fish will stay alive and happy and you wont get tangled up.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

So new caps are on the way from Classic Accessories. Very trouble-free, the lady just took my address and said they'd send them out. So far I'm pretty happy with the customer service.

I'm going to rig up some pole holders and a transducer mount with PVC. We'll see how that goes.

With waders and flippers, do I put the flippers directly onto my neoprene socks, or do I need boots/shoes? I don't have wading boots, but maybe since I now have waders I might as well get some.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh, yeah. I forgot to ask. I want to take the new boat out for a test run. I was thinking of going to Utah Lake, but I'm in West Jordan, so I was thinking there might be a pond or something close by where I could launch my pontoon. It doesn't have to hold fish. Anyone know of such a place in Salt Lake Valley?


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I use my dive fins with the neoprene socks on my waders. But now i always clip a pair of flip flops to the toon. One afternoon at Deer creek I got blown to the east end of the lake from the island. I had to walk back to my rig on the highway in my bare feet, cause i didn't want to ruin the socks on my waders. Know what the wind is doing b3fore you go if possible.

here is a link to a guy who loves to "pimp" toons and tubes.

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/Floa ... _collapsed

Look up urban fisheries you can put a toon on most of them, there all over the valley.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You can take your toon over to Oquirrh Lake in Daybreak. Try it there. Much smaller water than Utah Lake. Close, and if the wind blows you off, its not that far to walk around.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> You can take your toon over to Oquirrh Lake in Daybreak. Try it there. Much smaller water than Utah Lake. Close, and if the wind blows you off, its not that far to walk around.


Great idea. I've been there a few times, so I should have thought of that. I would like to test it out with the motor and all, but it's probably a good idea to get a feel for it first.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

I had a pretty frustrating first trip out. My biggest problem was that I couldn't go straight to save my life. I've flipped the trolling motor around so that it pulls me backwards, but it didn't work out for me. One time, after zig zagging back and fourth, I turned the motor to straighten out and I started going sideways. At least it was pretty much straight sideways :lol: 

I had better luck in reverse (moving in the direction I was facing), but hadn't expected to stay that way. I also had some problems with the fins I had, so they weren't much help. I got a set of fins intended for tube and toon use, so I'll test those out and see if it helps.


----------

